# Estate Sale Greensboro, NC 6-22-13  0800-1200



## chris crew (Jun 21, 2013)

Not my stuff, but I wish it was!

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/bik/3885131933.html


----------



## daved66 (Jun 21, 2013)

DANG~    never stuff like that around my neck of the woods!!!!


----------



## jd56 (Jun 21, 2013)

Can't make this one but nice looking bikes.
I've never been to an estate sale and it would be interesting to hear what these are sold for.
Love the Western Flyer tank bike in particular.
How much Steve for this red and white on

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 21, 2013)

Wouldn't mind adding that ladies Colorflow to my collection. 

Dave


----------



## widpanic02 (Jun 21, 2013)

*!*

Steve didn't die did he !!!! Because those are all his bikes!! Steve wanted $1000 for the Schwinn at the eden show.


----------



## jd56 (Jun 21, 2013)

who....Steve K?


----------



## kz1000 (Jun 21, 2013)

It is not an estate sale. That looks like the name of the business


----------



## cadillacbike (Jun 23, 2013)

*steve k*

I think that is his new business. He helps the elderly with their estates. But they are his bikes.


----------



## jkent (Jun 23, 2013)

So did anyone make it to the sale? Or buy any bikes?


----------



## tobmoc (Jun 23, 2013)

I went to this sale and is was one of the greatest sale imaginable. The bikes were the tip of the iceberg. I knew Steve from the show at Eden and enjoyed getting to know him better. Steve had a ton of great bikes at great prices. Steve was nice enough to give me an unbelievable deal on an import higgins that I needed for parts.


----------



## Steve K (Jun 24, 2013)

*Nope...Not Dead Yet...(But saw them in concert at least 50+ times in my life) (smile)*

Thanks Todd for the nice comments and putting and end to the rumors... Glad the parts of the German built balloon tire bike looks like it will work for you.
Did a kick-off sale with some of my collectibles...including bicycles for my new business.
Kevin, (Cadillacbike)you were spot on regarding the sale...BTW at the last second last Thursday my wife and I went to Roanoke and saw The Avett Brothers show there. Now my favorite band especially to see live in concert. Talk about getting you up on your feet!!!
JD...didn't have a Western Flyer but did have my B6 that Tony restored for sale as well as the Columbia Good Year Hi-way Patrol (5 Star) bike. That might be the one you were talking about.
Steve K (alive and still kickin in NC)

BTW...not me in the picture


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 24, 2013)

LMK when the bike stand makes an appearance at one of these estate sales Steve...I'll live longer putting less stress on my body from all this wrenching.
Chris


----------



## jd56 (Jun 29, 2013)

*Business link?*

Steve, have you got a link to the business website (if there is one) showing what bikes you still have for sale?


----------



## widpanic02 (Jun 29, 2013)

*?*

So is your new buisness in your house ???


----------



## Steve K (Jun 29, 2013)

*My business*

Guys...
Some of you know that I retired from the Mental Health Industry last fall and started my own little Estate, Tag, Downsizing, Moving sale business. It was time to work for me and do something I love. Name of the business is: Making A Difference Estate Sales, LLC
I also have a space in a small antique mall...(17 dealers) in West Jefferson, NC...Just north of Boone in the Mountains of NC.
This sale was a kick-off event for me to test some processes as well as develop some contacts.
I have more items in storage than my space in West Jefferson can hold as well as a few of my bicycles that I have brought to the Eden show to sell as well.
I do have a web page... MADestatesales.com   but no bikes listed there. I also have an office both at home and at The Nussbaum Center for Entrepreneurship in Greensboro.
Not a bicycle but I do have a listing for a 1986 Honda Aspencade that has 10,500 miles that I am trying sell for one of my clients but nothing else.
Any of the bikes I had shown in the Estatesales.org ad or on Craigslist are available.
Thanks for the publicity.
Steve K, Greensboro NC


----------



## jd56 (Jun 29, 2013)

*good for You!!*

I wish I could retire and do what I love....loaf....lol. That's me anyway.
Hope the business takes off Steve.


----------

